# Are they still out there??



## bigrobshroommn (May 17, 2013)

I was wondering if there is any being found in So. Mn and the TC's. With the rain totals from this weekend and cooler temps in the forecast I am hopeful for another wave of morels.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Never know BigRob? Keep searching...I'll be back in the woods tomorrow!!! There is always a reason to go and look!


----------



## bigrobshroommn (May 17, 2013)

Yeah I will probably look during lunch tomorrow. Still optimistic.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

If your arms don't look like you had a fight with the neighbors cat! Then go deep into the thorn and you shall be rewarded! It's never over. Just keep eating bugs!!! Lol.


----------



## bigrobshroommn (May 17, 2013)

I do hunt in the thorns and in thick brush. I am forced to wear long sleeves and gloves due to poison ivy. We just had a new born two weeks ago today so my time this season has been very limited. Total of 5/6 hours out foraging. Did pretty good though. How has your season been treating you?


----------



## lazerstacy (Jun 1, 2013)

My friend just found a yard full in tall grass just outside of Willow River Wisconsin off of I-94. I think I'm done for the season. Too many clients needing my attention and I have morels to eat in the fridge! YUM! I still have not found a good hunting spot here in the twin cities but will keep trying next year.


----------



## dakotarunner (May 8, 2014)

The morels are done where I am at in Dakota county. I did find some Aspen Oyster mushrooms on Sunday. I posted a photo on the new facebook site.


----------



## keskelson (Jun 8, 2014)

Are these Morels? I found them today in my back yard in Champlin.


----------

